# Coil build on Griffin 22



## Raees Sayed (29/7/16)

What's the nicest build to do on a Griffin 22? I have 24g kanthal and vaping it on a EVIC-VTC mini


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/16)

Raees Sayed said:


> What's the nicest build to do on a Griffin 22? I have 24g kanthal and vaping it on a EVIC-VTC mini


Keep it simple would be my advice. 7 wraps on a 3mm ID with the 24g.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raees Sayed (29/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Keep it simple would be my advice. 7 wraps on a 3mm ID with the 24g.


Thanks 
What wattage range should I vape it at?


----------



## Ediskrad (29/7/16)

I do a dual parallel 26 gauge 8 wrap at .25 diameter, running it at 40w, and it makes clouds and the flavors good aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/16)

Raees Sayed said:


> Thanks
> What wattage range should I vape it at?


Whatever you feel comfortable at bud. Start at 35 and work your way up. It should be good up to 60 watts at least if you've wicked right!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raees Sayed (29/7/16)

Ediskrad said:


> I do a dual parallel 26 gauge 8 wrap at .25 diameter, running it at 40w, and it makes clouds and the flavors good aswell


I'll give it a try over the weekend and see how it works out for me


----------



## Raees Sayed (29/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Whatever you feel comfortable at bud. Start at 35 and work your way up. It should be good up to 60 watts at least if you've wicked right!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Shot brother. Will update on how it goes


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/16)

Raees Sayed said:


> I'll give it a try over the weekend and see how it works out for me


You won't be disappointed 
What do you currently vape on?


----------



## Raees Sayed (29/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> You won't be disappointed
> What do you currently vape on?


Currently around 45-50w with 24g kanthal and 2.5id

Reactions: Like 1


----------

